# Dave's 3 Rail Layout....



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

I am working on a new layout this fall. I dont have a lot of rolling stock except for my accessory cars. My engines include a MTH K4 only whistle sound, Lionel Switcher 0-8-0 with sounds and an old Lionel diesel switch with magnetraction. The layout consists of a passenger line that simply runs through a small town. I am imagining a small town with factories down below the town. I am making my first scratchbuilt factory which has been a lot of fun. I like balsa!!! Years of RC plane building. Large factories will be like a 3D background against the far wall. I have a switch yard with many accessories. I also am making a drive in theater. I was hesitant to post photos as everything is not finished yet. But you all can understand it is "Under Construction" situation. You have to start somewhere. Right? I am going to use a ZW for power and will eventually get the MTH remote system. OK....time for some photos.  

Having problems loading photos....will post them in a bit.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I love those old style passenger cars and the locomotive and tender are pretty sweet too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Busy place, looks like it'll be really neat when you finish!


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have so much to do!!! But....I got nothing but time.  How do you like my spray paint sky?? LOL! I was too lazy to pull out the air brush. I have found if you want to paint and mask an engine, that new green tap is awesome.

Still working on that large factory. Not sure what to call it and or what it produces. When I think of Penn., I think of oil, fuel, coal, chocolate and autogyros. I love autogyros!  Any thoughts on what I could call this place would be great.

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T'Bear,

What a fun-looking setup. Is that overhead trestle a custom build? I like it. And what did you use on the tunnel rock walls ... indivual bits of foam?

Enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

TJ Cruiser,
For the Tunnel sides, the boulders are actually pieces of foam broken and pinched to resemble boulders and glued on. I got tired of looking at the boulders and I currently transformed them into layered bedrock and looks much better. I need to paint it now. For sure I have to pull out the airbrush this time!!! 

The elevated tressel is made from scratch using balsa. I had made the elevated city too high for any ready made elevated tressels. It was a fun project.

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice work on the trestle, looks great.


----------



## kaitlinramey (Nov 3, 2011)

there a lot of work going on there. show us the pic when its done. =)


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

What is the angled ramp like track with a coal? car tucked away in the back?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mwpeber said:


> What is the angled ramp like track with a coal? car tucked away in the back?


Yep, it's the Lionel #456 coal ramp.


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have been methodically working on the layout. So much wiring!!!! I have the tressel and and town somewhat in the final stages. I still have to weather the factories and apartment buildings, add sidewalks and some grass and misc. things.

The rail yard is busy. I even have a drive in movie down there.  I am wiring the switches and discovered one switch has stopped working so I need to cut that out. Rrrrrrrr. Not happy with that one. Got the TMCC set up on top. Once I am all wired on the lower deck....I will set up the TMCC there.

Notice my factory backgrounds? Find a high res photo of a factory and upload to this site: http://www.blockposters.com/ This take your photo and coverts it to a tiled pdf so you can enlarge it. just follow the directions.

I pulled out my A5 Switcher and it is running awesome!!!! Converting my diesel switcher in to a TMCC unit with rail sounds and will paint it PRR color scheme.

OK....enjoy the photos, I will post more later on.

Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Action packed! And then some! Great setup ... thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks TJ. It is a lot of fun!


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

I wanted to do a quick experiment on making a ride along movie for my layout. I am still wiring the bottom section so I tried it out on the top track. Still working on things....but you get an idea on how things will pan out once everything is cleaned up and all accessories are running.

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Dave.:thumbsup:

One question,
How come you did not put finish on all of the trestle's wood?


See the underside?











I am going to watch the movie now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

teddybearturbine said:


> I wanted to do a quick experiment on making a ride along movie for my layout. I am still wiring the bottom section so I tried it out on the top track. Still working on things....but you get an idea on how things will pan out once everything is cleaned up and all accessories are running.
> 
> Dave


Too much cigar smoke.:laugh:

Can you put that camera in the cab somehow?

Point it through the engineer's front cab window?

That would look cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

big ed said:


> Nice Dave.:thumbsup:
> 
> One question,
> How come you did not put finish on all of the trestle's wood?
> ...


You got me ED!!!:laugh: I look at it so much, I really dont notice the mistakes. Such an ambitious project and everything is just "off the cuff" so I really need to lock in on the detailing. That will happen after the rail yard is completely functional.


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

big ed said:


> Too much cigar smoke.:laugh:
> 
> Can you put that camera in the cab somehow?
> 
> ...


It is a small camera, I could lay it on its side and maybe point out the window and when I produce it, I can turn the video 90 degrees. I will be experimenting with different things. 

Did you notice the smoke pops out in smoke rings???:thumbsup: Love that!!!!

Dave


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

As an alternate camera angle you could place the camera lower to the track on a flatbed car coupled to the front of the engine.


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

That would work well too!


----------

